
The AlphaSmart Neo 2 keyboard: for writing without Twitter - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2019/04/14/the-alphasmart-neo-2-keyboard-for-writing-without-twitter/
======
jodrellblank
But .. if the internet is such a distraction because there's so much to read
on it, maybe we don't _need_ more writing?

~~~
anotheryou
And if you have that little self-control, that you need a device that
absolutely can't twitter, maybe that's the issue.

But you phone in airplane mode (it becomes really booring with that), plug in
a keyboard, hack away.

------
ryantgtg
I have one. I needed to install linux kernel 4.4 for it to be recognized by my
computer as a usb device. Kind of annoying that more recent kernels don't know
what to do with it! Is that considered a "regression"?

~~~
copperx
But why did you connect it to your server? All joking aside, I thought the
Alpha was supposed to emulate a keyboard when transferring data. Is that not
the case?

~~~
ryantgtg
It does. I just couldn’t get it to mount with any kernel newer than 4.4. But
with 4.4 it’s plug n play!

------
NikkiA
So it's a Z88 for the new millenium, nice.

